

Bitcoin is Crashing - Tenoke
http://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/2014/02/20/bitcoin-crashing/

======
tlrobinson
No, it's not. The Mt. Gox price is disconnected entirely from other exchanges
due to the inability to withdrawal either Bitcoin or dollars, and the
uncertainty over MtGox's solvency.

People on MtGox are effectively trading GoxDollars for GoxCoins. Someone setup
[https://www.bitcoinbuilder.com/](https://www.bitcoinbuilder.com/) to trade
GoxCoins for Bitcoins.

------
lutusp
A classic trick -- expand the range of the graph to make the situation look
more dire than it is. The news isn't great, but the way it's presented creates
a false impression.

